# Java erlernen.



## _Arber_ (11. Dezember 2013)

n'Abend,

dies ist mein erster Thread in diesem Forum 
Ich weiß, das Leute mich auffordern zu Google'n oder die SuFu zu nutzen. Aber ich möchte gerne Java zum Spiele-programmieren lernen um gute Einsteiger Tipps von euch zu bekommen. Und meine Frage wäre : Hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial für Einsteiger? Es wäre auch sehr schön wenn es kostenlose Tutorials gibt. Und wie habt ihr Java gelernt?
_Ich weiß das es Jahre dauert und man sehr viel Kreativität braucht um Spiele mit Java zu programmieren. Und genau diese Zeit habe ich zur verfügung._

Der erste Post bekommt einen Keks 

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße,
Arber


----------



## sheel (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

wird Java deine erste Programmiersprache oder kannst schon Andere (welche)?

(und welche Art von Spielen solls zB. werden?)


----------



## _Arber_ (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Java wird meine erste Programmiersprache.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen 2D-Spiele zu programmieren. z.B ein Sidescroll spiel. Was ich meine sind einfach aufgebaute Spiele. Später nehme ich mir vor, schwerere und bessere Spiele zu programmieren.

Viele Grüße,
Arber

(kleine Anmerkung : auf youtube habe ich viele tutorials gefunden. Aber bei keinem wurde erklärt wie sowas aufgebaut wird, also welche funktion die Codes haben.
Beispiel : System.out.println("Hello World!")
Aber es wurde nicht erklärt was system, out oder println bedeutet.)


----------



## ComFreek (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo _Arber_ und herzlich Willkommen hier!




_Arber_ hat gesagt.:


> Aber es wurde nicht erklärt was system, out oder println bedeutet.)


Genau deswegen sollte man sich zuerst die Sprache an sich aneignen. Zumindest teilweise.
Danach kann man die Spieleprogrammierung einsteigen.




> Und wie habt ihr Java gelernt?


Ich gebe zu, ich habe nie wirklich ein Java-Buch gelesen, deswegen kann ich Java auch nicht in und auswendig!
Aber das Wissen aus anderen Prorgammiersprachen hilft einem enorm weiter.


----------



## IZZO (11. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin gerade auch am Lernen (seit ca. 3 Wochen). Habe angefangen mit folgendem Tut: http://www.basteldroid.de/grundlagen-der-programmierung/kapitel-1-java-grundlagen/

Danach immer die nächsten Kapitel weitergearbeitet (ist n 2D spiel was dort programmiert wird unter anderem) bis es mir zu kompliziert wurde. Die Basics habe ich mir dabei ungefähr angeeignet (bei Unsicherheiten hilft das Internet  ). Dann habe ich gedacht, mach ich mal ein Programm. Bin immer noch dabei ein Notizprogramm zu entwickeln, geht aber echt gut voran. Natürlich wird das nicht marktreif sein oder so aber es ist ja auch nur zur Übung. Für Sachen die ich nicht weiß wie sie gehen (Ein Fenster erstellen, Buttons, wie man ihnen Funktionen zuweist) hab ich immer Google zur Hilfe genommen. Joa und so eignet man sich immer mehr an. Nimm auf jedenfall Eclipse als Entwicklerumgebung, die gibt dir viele Tipps wenn du mal nen Fehler machst. 

BTW: Nur wenn du Spaß am Proggen hast ist das Erlernen was für dich, denn manchmal ist es mühsam und frustrierend, dafür umso schöner wenn etwas klappt 

Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## _Arber_ (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Danke für diesen Link IZZO. Hab's auch sofort zu meinen Lesezeichen gespeichert ^^
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mir mal alles ausführlich durcharbeiten.

Weiter Antworten sind erwünscht!

Viele Grüße,

Arber

Zu Eclipse :


----------



## HonniCilest (12. Dezember 2013)

> Und wie habt ihr Java gelernt?



Ich habe die reinen Basics (Schleifen, Verzweigungen etc.) als C/C++ bei der Ausbildung gelernt, alles danach habe ich mir selbst beigebracht mit Hilfe von jede Menge Problemstellungen wie z.B. das Coding-Quiz hier bei tutorials.de

Ich würde dir aus diesem Grund ebenfalls nicht empfehlen sofort in die Spiele-Programmierung einzusteigen, sondern dir wirklich erst viele Übungen vornehmen, du tust dir sonst keinen Gefallen. Die Übungen dürfen bzw. sollten ggf. in verschiedenen Sprachen sein.

Welche Plattform schwebt dir am Ende für deine Spiele vor, nur der lokale PC?

Die wenigsten verbreiteten Spiele sind heutzutage noch von Grund auf neu programmiert. Hier wird immer wieder auf bestehende Frameworks zurückgegriffen. Gerade bei dem Begriff Side-Scroll muss ich an eine Software denken, die ich beim stöbern durch Steam entdeckt hatte, etwa 90€-100€ kostet und eine sehr gute Bewertung hatte. Auch andere Software-Produkte werden hier angeboten, welche sich um Randthemen wie Grafik und Musik beschäftigen. Von daher musst du dir umbedingt die Frage stellen, was möchtest du mit deinen Spielen tun und wieviel ist es dir Wert zu investieren?


----------

